# Project Bumblebee



## Jon238 (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay so im new here and I figured I would show you guys my first project ever on my first home ever. 

Me and my wife have custody of her 10 year old brother and he is into Transformers. Bumblebee in specific. So we decided to do his room in a bumblebee scheme. 

The walls are gonna be Taxicabe yellow and im going to paint all the trim and possibly the doors black. 

I found a pretty cool transformers border I am gonna put up and I am thinkin im gonna find one of those big bumblebee wall stickers to put up. 

I'll post pictures tomorrow.

Oh I didnt use a primer I honstly didn't know you had to prime walls. 

Also im rolling over textured walls and im getting lines where you can see where I rolled even after a second coat. Any tips?


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, congrats on getting custody - I don't know your details but I know that the process of taking in a child is difficult emotionally, financially and psychologically and demanding in so many other ways. Congrats are in order!

I'm sure he'll love the room! Don't worry too much about the primer - yes, it's ideal to use primer. However, you're dealing with a kid's room - it'll give him an excuse and opportunity in a few years to repaint/decorate.


----------



## Jon238 (Feb 19, 2010)

So I said I was gonna post some pics but I kinda got started and forgot about before pics so here is some during.


Here is the wall between the door of the room and the closet









Here is the wall that is between the other side of the closet and the window
It is still the original color. I know it looks white but it isnt it is kinda a wierd green tint. I will find the actual color and post up a better pic









And this is the wall directly across from the unpainted one. 









I didnt paint all the way to the ceiling because im putting up a border so I figure there is no need getting paint on the ceiling for no reason lol.:whistling2:

here is the border im thinking about doing 









and here is the wall sticker im gonna put up









What you guys think?


----------



## DigitalN. (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks good Jon, I have a feeling you will be repainting that a few years down the line though. 

Make sure to post up some finished pictures once you have that trim up so we can get a look!


----------



## Jon238 (Feb 19, 2010)

little update. room is going kinda slow I plan on knockin out the trim tomorrow



you can also see the crappy texture on the walls that will be coming off in the basement when I do my man cave lol


----------

